# Yellow Aug 1 2015: Sturgeon jump on video



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Was on the river at 545 and bass fished until 1030. I caught 27 bass and not a single warmouth this time out. About 9am as I was throwing a frog, down the bank in front of me, a sturgeon launched. I finally captured it on the camera. Now, I'm still new at editing this stuff, but I zoomed in on it as far as I could and tried to slow it down a bit. Just thought that was cool. Caught all the bass on a trick worm. The river itself is starting to flow into the creeks, so as the day went on, fishing got harder. It may take a couple days to get the water levels down, but the water clarity still looked okay. 

http://youtu.be/K5oG8QcBq6k


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good video.....purty quick, body sorta looked like a sturgeon but wouldn't bet my life on it.....


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

*cool*

Now that's cool right there. like watching your videos. I often see them jumping on Escambia.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

The bass were eating up the trick worm, nice job!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jason said:


> Good video.....purty quick, body sorta looked like a sturgeon but wouldn't bet my life on it.....


Thoughts on other possibilities?


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Id say definitely a sturgeon


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Go buy a lottery ticket, because catching a sturgeon breach on film around here takes a lot of luck.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup seen a biggun jump at tgd mouth of yellow a few tears back. Wednesday we were up blackwater and had 3 jump. One we could of netted it was so close to the boat 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

auguy7777 said:


> Thoughts on other possibilities?


I tried and tried to freeze it to examine it further.....couldn't really tell exactly. I would say "almost" definitely a sturgeon cause I didn't see a gar snout on it but I still wouldn't bee 100%...no matter it's awesome regardless that you got it on the video!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wasn't aware Gars launched themselves like that. Nonetheless, if it is a Sturgeon, it's on the smaller side and if it's a gar, it's a decent sized one


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I was up YR 2 wks. ago & had one splash us and another one hit the stern. He was small, about 4 -5 ft. but scared the heck out of me.


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

*sturgeon*

you can use wondershare video editor

I have a video of a sturgeon jumping on yellow river and froze it jumping and saved it 
don't see where file attachment is on this site are I would post it
with wondershare you can edit your videos 
got the video of it jumping last month


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

*sturgeon*

you can use wondershare video editor

I have a video of a sturgeon jumping on yellow river and froze it jumping and saved it 
don't see where file attachment is on this site are I would post it
with wondershare you can edit your videos 
got the video of it jumping last month


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Great Video. Good for helping to train people who are ignorant of bass fishing, like me.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

27 bass in less than 5-hrs. THAT'S a fishing trip. What was the size range???


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Private said:


> you can use wondershare video editor
> 
> I have a video of a sturgeon jumping on yellow river and froze it jumping and saved it
> don't see where file attachment is on this site are I would post it
> ...


The Go Pros have great video editing software. I'm able to edit anything on there I want, just got to learn the navigation and icon information. This user's manual is like an encyclopedia. Regarding uploading the files, it's the paperclip icon in the tool bar when you are replying. However, trying to upload videos on here is an all day affair, that's why I link them to my YouTube channel.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Desert Eagle said:


> 27 bass in less than 5-hrs. THAT'S a fishing trip. What was the size range???


My biggest 5 were 1.12, 4 at 1.8, and one at 1.7...yeah all dinks


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Thx... I watched the vid after I posted. I see you use the Veritas. I have 2 - a 7'6" MH Wench and a 7'11" H. I like 'em both. The 2.0s are cheaper than what I paid. 40T Villians are on sale on Abu Garcia's website - reg $179 for $125 w/free shipping but must pay $10 oversize pkg. Villian 2.0 will be out soon so 1st gen is on sale... BTW - good shot of the pre-historic fish...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool, there's a spot I fish almost every time I go and every single time I get so close to catching a glimpse of "Moby dick". It loves the area and is freakin huge, sounds like fat Timmy in a cannonball contest.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Pretty cool. I have seen some of those jump in the river...on hwy20 east of freeport. Stopped at the boat ramp one day to throw a worm and splash. Scared the p00p out of me.
video @ 4:45...a little premature hookulation...  (Capt. Shane) lol


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Very Nice! Almost felt like I was there


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice Video - Only other thing of that size that jumps like that is a spoonbill catfish(paddlefish) Don't think there are any of those there and that one didnt have a spoon bill. Sturgeon - No Doubt


----------

